# Happy Birthday Terry



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Terry!  


I sure hope you have the BESTEST day EVER and you have nice peaceful day!

It is an honor to know you and thank you for everything you do for all birds.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY

Hope you have a wonderful day. 
Thank you for all you do.

Reti


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Have a very happy birthday Terry!

Ron


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Happiest of birthdays Terry and many thanks for all the help you have
given me in the past. Gladys


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRD-THDAY, TERRY!!!

Time for an extravagant dinner!

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lotsa greetings, Terry.

Hope it's a GOOD 'UN​
John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

_Have a very happy birthday, Terry!​_Cynthia


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Birthday wishes*

Happy birthday, Terry!!


I'm so glad we're part of the same flock  ​
Hope you have the best day ever. Many more happy birthdays!​


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday to my favorite super moderator. Terry, I love you for all you do for our feathered friends and the kindness you extend to all of us. Thank you for all the wonderful pictures and the super links you give us.

You're just the best!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Happy BIrthday, Dear Terry. 
I hope you have time for cake.


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Terry,

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!*

*Hope you have a wonderful birthday!!*

Kajupakhi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Terry,
You know, this '*special*' occasion calls for a '*special*' performance.

Soooo ... 
on behalf of all of us, Mikko insisted on sending your '*special*' birthday greeting.

We hope you have a wonderful day. You deserve it.  

Cindy, Chuck & the 'gang'.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Terry . . . You Are Trully Appreciated.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY!!! I know that you can't and won't take the day off, but enjoy it anyway. You deserve it.
Could you hear MIKKO beltin' out those tunes??? Cool picture huh?


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*++*++*++*++*++*++*++*++*++*
*Happy Birthday, Terry!!!!!!!!!*
*++*++*++*++*++*++*++*++*++*


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!*​





*Hope your having the best day ever! *​


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Many happy returns for the day! Happy Birthday!  


BiBi, Beanie, BoBo & Suzanna


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

A very happy birthday to you Terry.

Margarret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY .TERRYGEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*AS A GEMINI, NO WONDER YOU ABLE TO MULTI-TASK!!

SQUEAKS AND I ADD OUR 'HARMONY,' ALONG WITH MIKKO, TO A TRULY TALENTED LADY REHABBER!!

WHILE WE KNOW THAT THE WORK STOPS FOR NO ONE, WE DO HOPE YOU WILL BE ABLE TO TAKE SOME TIME "OUT" AND ENJOY*

A MOST FABULOUS BIRTH/HATCH _DAY_ THAT YOU SO RICHLY DESERVE!!

*WITH LOVE AND ADMIRATION,

SHI
& MR. SQUEAKS*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes!  I will be going to a birthday lunch with my rehabber friend and then out to dinner this evening with my hubby and doing critter chores as usual in between my own "feedings"  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes!  I will be going to a birthday lunch with my rehabber friend and then out to dinner this evening with my hubby and doing critter chores as usual in between my own "feedings"
> 
> Terry




*OUTSTANDING!!! 

HAVE A GRAND TIME!!!*

  

SHI & SQUEAKS


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Best wishes for a wonderful birthday.

Linda


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Happy Birthday Terry!! I hope you have a wonderful day and an awsome year! Thank you so much for all you do for all of us as well as your feathered friends. You are the best!!! 

Beth Garcia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Terry! I came back for your birthday!  I hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY!!!!!!!

To one our GREATEST members  !


-Hilly


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY!!!!!
I hope you had a day filled with everything you could ever wish for because for all you do you deserve whatever your heart desires


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for the additional birthday greetings!  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Just tossing on more birthday wishes to the gigantic heap!!! You are an awesome inspiration!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here's a little present for ya Terry*



TAWhatley said:


> Thanks so much for the additional birthday greetings!
> 
> Terry


This little fellow is one of two eggs that we hatched out from a total of eight that came in from a school that was being remodeled. He and his sibling hatched out Saturday morning and we have been tube feeding them. I brought them home last night and slipped them into one of my Momma bird's nest, she has one baby that hatched out last Thursday and she has adopted this guy and his brother/sister so he has a real Momma & Poppa now and not just a rubber tube - here he is up on the basket singing "Happy Birthday To You, Happy Birthday to You, Happy Birthday Dear Terry Happy Birthday To You" can't ya just hear him though.

NAB


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Terry 
I hope you have a wonderful day, you deserve it. My feather babies and I wish you many more happy Birthday's my dear friend who taught me so much about pigeons. Hugs and wing waves to you.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

In California, it's still your birthday, Terry, so I'm not (too) late.

Jesse, Bob & I wish you a very, very Happy Birthday!
You deserve to be blessed a million times over for all you do to help God's creatures.
We hope you enjoy a wonderful year!

Phyll


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just precious, Nab! That is G what number???? Thanks Mary Ann, Terri, and Phyll.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nab,

What a precious pic, and already crawling at a few days of age!  

Mother G has her hands full as rehabber extraordinare!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

HAPPY BELATED HATCHDAY TERRY!!!

I'm sorry I missed your birthday Terry but this has been a busy time for me and
I haven't been checking in much. Best wishes for a wonderful 59th year, 
with all you do for the birds, I know you have accumulated many, many graces and
blessings.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, FP! 

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I know, I'm late again, but...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY!!!*


Well, you can't say that I don't care.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Garye!

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, Terry*

Happy birthday, Terry!

Thanks for all you've done for us. 

_I'm late? _Sorry. Spring cleaning. Busy possibly transitioning Wieteke and new mate paralyzed-wing Osk-gurr to a re-habber with room for 170 more pigeons. Don't know if Wieteke will adjust, or if he will be going to a new home. Will miss him if he goes. Will be pigeon-less when they go.

Larry


----------

